# How did you meet your "other half?"



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

How did you meet your mate? 

Do you feel like it was kismet? 

Did you know immediately, that this was your "other half"? 

Did you perhaps feel just the opposite, at first, and only come around after a while? 

Knowing what you do now, would you change anything about that beginning? 

draconis


----------



## lovemywife (Oct 10, 2007)

I met my wife at my friends birthday party , he was ignoring her all night so I sat beside her very very nervously , she was the sexiest most beautiful girl I had ever seen , my hands were all sweaty , knees shaking , even stumbbled with my words . 
we both sat by the fire outside while the rest of the morons were gettin sh*tfaced 
and talked for about 3 hours looking up at the stars . ( yes while her boyfriend , my friend , was there ) 

after seeing how my friend treated this sweet caring girl , I told him I was going to take her away from him . 
the very next day , she called , I had a cab drop her off at my house , we went to the drive in theater , I wasn't expecting anything from her , I was there for support due to her abusive boyfriend . I had my hand on the gear shift and she slowly moved her hand towards mine , so I took it and we sat there in silence holding hands watching " hollow man " , she then took my finger and started sucking on it .... I don't think I need to finish the rest of that part of the story  

that was 7 years ago , I'm just as happy now as I was then , I think it say's alot for a relationship if after so many years you can still get that tingly excited feeling everytime you look at your partner . 

knowing what I do now , the only things I would change are the mistakes that I had made myself , she is perfect in every way and would never want to see her change 
she is the other part of me that has been missing for so many years .. love you baby


----------



## evenow (Oct 15, 2007)

I met my husband when I was very young. At first we didn't really pay attention to each other (because there is a bit of an age difference). We met again for the first time in college and began dating there.

I do remember him being different than other men I had known. I am normally very nervous around men, but I felt more relaxed around him. I found myself wanting to speak with him and spend time with him. 

As I got to know him I realized that he was an incredible person that just didn't know it. I wanted to be a part of that. To this day I know he is the only man that I have met in my life I would have even considered marriage with.

I do not regret any of my actions with him. If I had to say something, I wish I had met him a little later or dated a little more first because I didn't really have a "wild" period. I sometimes feel unexperienced in a variety of ways but I always try to remind myself that with him I have never wanted for anything and that's nothing to be ashamed of.


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

How did you meet your mate? 
*At a dance club, she was a wall flower but grooved to the music well.*

Do you feel like it was kismet? 
*No I wasn't looking for anything but someone to dance with at the time.*

Did you know immediately, that this was your "other half"? 
*No, not until the second date then I knew she was the one.*

Did you perhaps feel just the opposite, at first, and only come around after a while? 
*See above*

Knowing what you do now, would you change anything about that beginning? 
*The first date I gave her the wrong phone number by accident. But in the end it may have caused the attraction. Being that it worked out so well I don't think I'd change anything.*

draconis


----------



## mamab (Jun 29, 2007)

I was a senior in college, my hubby was a freshman. I figured I'd have a fling before I graduated, but never thought it would turn into anything. Well, we've been married for 21 years now, so I guess I'll keep him


----------



## sweetpea (Jan 30, 2007)

How did you meet your mate? 
*graduate school*

Do you feel like it was kismet? *What does that mean?*

Did you know immediately, that this was your "other half"? 
*nope*

Did you perhaps feel just the opposite, at first, and only come around after a while? 
*I realized that my husband was for me after a 18 hour car ride together. We had only had beend dating for several months, and we evacuated from a hurricane together. We were stuck in traffic for a long time. I still liked him after being in the car all day! *

Knowing what you do now, would you change anything about that beginning? 
*No, I belive most things happen life for a reason.*
draconis[/QUOTE]


----------



## tater03 (Jun 29, 2007)

I meant my husband in the seventh grade and have been with him since then except for six months in our senior year. We now are married and have two sons.


----------



## purple-hearts06 (Oct 24, 2007)

How did you meet your mate? 

at my local library, i went in to use the computer there as i didnt have the internet the the time at home, he was there asking for directions as he was lost, he was from ireland, over 300 miles away, his sister moved to england and he was visiting her.
we saw each other on the way out, he came and spoke to me and we just clicked, he asked for my number, over the next 2 months we spoke on the phone daily, sent photos to each other, got to know each other, then he came over and stayed for the weekend.
turned into a long distance relationship for a year, lived together for the last 4 years.

Do you feel like it was kismet? 

im not sure what this means? sorry.

Did you know immediately, that this was your "other half"? 

no, i knew i liked him, he had something i hadnt seen in a guy before, he was respectful, knew how to make me laugh,could always put a smile on my face even when times were bad, i knew i Wanted him to be..

Did you perhaps feel just the opposite, at first, and only come around after a while? 

i knew he was the one after 6 months with him.

Knowing what you do now, would you change anything about that beginning? 

i would change our locations, so that he lived closer to me at the start, would have saved a lot of money on flights, huge phone bills, and we could have seen each other more often than we did (once every few months if we were lucky) other than that i wouldnt change how we met.


----------



## Doubt&Wonder (Oct 29, 2007)

My husband of 21 years was my High School Sweetheart...... LoVe for ME came in one month from meeting him - and while he cared deeply for me true love for HIM did not come until years later. We married three years from the date we meet.

I meet my future husband at the restaurant my family had attended for my parents 20th something Anniversary...... He was the Bus Boy and he looked so fine with his shoulder length hair and strong muscular body. WOW!

My father had won $100 off the radio station he listened too and had he decided to us it to splurge a little with the family since it was their anniversary - Cupid was all ready hard at work for Me.

** * * * * * * * * * ** 

If I could have changed any thing if would have been - 

The SEX, I would have waiting more than six months before we took that big step - for I now know that I was giving into sex (for the 1st time) as a substituted for the emotional love my biological father never gave me.


----------



## JustMe (Jul 30, 2007)

How did you meet your mate? 
I met my husband at an "Irish Pub" (we're in the US). He was there with friends celebrating a promotion and I was there...just because. I probably wouldn't have talked to him if it weren't for his friend who engaged in conversation so I'd stick around. 
Do you feel like it was kismet? 
The night we met, no because I thought he was too good for me.

Did you know immediately, that this was your "other half"? 
Not immediately, but after the first date I was pretty sure. We had to stop at my mom's for her Christmas party because we were going to the city she lived in and I'd promised her I'd drop in. (Poor guy had to meet my mom on our first date!)

Did you perhaps feel just the opposite, at first, and only come around after a while? 
See above
Knowing what you do now, would you change anything about that beginning? 
The only thing I'd change in the beginning would be my own insecurity with relationships in general. It worked out though. We learned quickly.


----------



## miss.kitty (Oct 30, 2007)

How did you meet your mate? We actually met online, way before it was 'popular', in an email discussion group.

Do you feel like it was kismet? No.. not really.

Did you know immediately, that this was your "other half"? No. We were just friends, neither of us looking for a relationship. We had a lot in common.

Did you perhaps feel just the opposite, at first, and only come around after a while? Pretty much. He initiated the relationship and for a while I was against it since I had just ended one not too long before we met. 

Knowing what you do now, would you change anything about that beginning? Yeah, I think I would. I'm not sure what.. but I do believe I would change some things.


----------



## riskey58 (Oct 30, 2007)

I met my other half through a friend. I really didn't like him at first. But after getting to know him we fell in love and ended up getting married.


----------



## mollyL (Dec 31, 2007)

I was a senior in high school. My husband-to-be had graduated the year before and was staying at his brother's place with a bunch of their friends. His brother was into the SCA (Society for Creative Anachronisms) and they were starting up a Barony. A guy in our group met them when they were having a tourney and they invited him around.
This guy (let's call him Francis) in our group was really taken with the SCAers and wanted everyone to go over and meet them. Francis was a basically good-hearted but very strange guy and I doubted that anyone that had met him and invited all his friends around could be anything but strange and I didn't really feel like meeting them.
After a series of machinations on my friend's behalf, I found myself at the door to the Barony and there was nothing to do but go in.
I met all the people in the house and then we went out back into the guest house where some more people were partying.
When I walked through the door I looked down to see the top of a head and a pea coat of a person sitting on a mattress. He rose to meet me and I was confronted with the most beautiful set of blue eyes and a kind and intelligent face to go with it. I was meeting my husband for the first time, and in a kind of time-slows-down way and you realize that something very important is happening, I knew I was meeting my husband. I went home that night and told my mother the same thing.
That was January of 1971 and we were married that July (I'll skip all the family drama; we were right and they were wrong.) In June of 1972 our son was born, and in April 1974 we had our daughter to complete our family.
On New Year's Eve last night I remember, as I remember each year, that when I saw 1971 in with friends at a roller rink in Oregon, I pondered what this New Year might bring; it seemed portentous, as everything seems portentous to a seventeen year old, and I couldn't imagine where 1972 would find me.
Thirty-seven years ago, nearly to the day, I look back at that first meeting with my husband and I know that was the luckiest night of my life. There is still alot of the boy and girl of that night in us, even though we welcome our fifth grandchild this March. We also, every year, send thanks out to Francis, wherever he may be, for being the Instrument of our meeting. So, Francis, and you would know who you are from this story; my deepest gratitude goes out to you! Happy New Year!


----------



## draconis (Oct 3, 2007)

I to for many years was a part of the SCA, one word Pennsic (what a great time I had there.)

draconis


----------



## debrajean (Dec 27, 2007)

draconis said:


> How did you meet your mate?
> 
> Do you feel like it was kismet?
> 
> ...


I met my hubby at work. We were both associates and were attracted to one another, but I thought he was too young for me. I'm six yrs older than him. But, age didn't matter to him and he asked me out anyway. I initially found him annoying and immature, but he had his good qualities and I gave him a chance. We've been married for 13 yrs now. He's still annoying and immature, but I'm used to it by now and he still has a lot of good qualities that offset.


----------



## greenbaglady (Dec 11, 2007)

All of these stories are so sweet! I love to read these things 

How did you meet your mate?
A girl at work in my department told me that my (now) husband had a crush on me lol that he thought i was cute-he was in the graphics department i was the graphic liaison department so we worked close.
Do you feel like it was kismet?
I feel like it was fate NOW but at the time i didnt think anything of it. 
When we talk about it now and he tells me that he moved to this state with his then gf and how oddly ironic it was that he applied for a job at a company i was working for in the same department and got offered the job but decided to take the graphics job--only to find out that we cross paths AGAIN at the company were at now! TELL Me that isnt FATE! 
Did you know immediately, that this was your "other half"?
Immediately he made my heart flutter so bad and my stomach twirl but I didn't know until 3 or so months later and many dates and many kisses and many long talks on the phone and at the coffee shop that i knew we were so good for each other  
Did you perhaps feel just the opposite, at first, and only come around after a while?
i wouldnt say I felt opposite since i did feel something--i just didnt immediately think omg i want to marry this guy, ive never had that feeling immediately w/any guy but after a few weeks with my SO I found that we were right--and weve never had any serious relationship problems since weve been married 5 years. We'll be together forever  
Knowing what you do now, would you change anything about that beginning? 
as bad as this sounds LOL I wish I would have been intimate with him sooner lol we waited 3 almost 4 months and the tension was killing us I think we could have easily been "together" that first week of dates we had--we hit it off so well and flirted so much! However if i would have "gave it up" soon maybe it would be different--i think he thought it was sweet/non-$lu+ty that I wanted to wait to get to know him more but KNOWING that the sex is as good as it is we could have been having a good time a lot sooner lol!


----------



## berlinlife06 (Dec 26, 2007)

I met my girlfriend at a bar. I went there with a bunch of friends and the moment I saw her, I was attracted to her. She was the bartender. We talked every week for a month before I asked her out to dinner. That was 5 years ago. We are still together and very much in love.


----------



## Liza (Jan 2, 2008)

I met my husband and knew him for about 7 years before we got married. I didn't know he was the one as we were just friends then and I wasn't even looking for a companion then. As we grew to know each other socially we became attracted to each other. We have been married for over 8 years now.


----------



## MAgirl (May 3, 2008)

draconis said:


> How did you meet your mate?
> 
> Do you feel like it was kismet?
> 
> ...


My husband and I worked together. He had asked me out a few times, and I turned him down. A few months later, my long distance b/f moved in w/ me and him and my b/f became friends... my b/f left, went back home.. and me and my husband continued to hang out... we became a couple and 4 months later I became pregnant .. then got married


----------



## Russell (Apr 10, 2008)

draconis said:


> How did you meet your mate?
> 
> Do you feel like it was kismet?
> 
> ...



1. We met in high school. I was a junior and she was a freshman.

2. Kismet? Explain.... however if its to be interpretted as pronounced.... yes, I wanted to kiss her the first time I met her.

3. There were never any indifferent feelings towards my wife. I have always thought fondly of her and have always been attracted to her.

4. I didn't know she was the one then, but I knew there was something different about her.

5. And knowing what I know now... her affair, everything.... I wouldn't change a thing.


----------

